# Game 47: Heat @ Thunder (1/30 1:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, January 30, 2011 | 1:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough game with all our injuries. 

Wade and Bosh did both make this 1 game trip though. I would guess Wade is more likely to go than Bosh. I dont know if we'd want to play Bosh in this one, then have to come right back and play again tomorrow on that ankle. But he made the trip so who knows.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Considering we play a loser team next game he should play tomorrow.

He even at around 60-70% would help us tomorrow. Sit him out the next game. Wade better be out there tomorrow as well.

The Thunder are a real team and a possible Final competitor. Make a statement now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Rio guarding Westbrook? :whatever:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

How about James Jones guarding any of those guys on the court?

I wouldn't mind having James Jones guard Kristic. That's a better matchup than any other one he could possibly have.

EDIT:

But that puts Z on Jeff Green...

Holy hell. Start Joel, Spoelstra!!!!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Would love to watch this one, but it seems I either miss games cos they're too late (10.30 starts for you), or too early (1.00 start for you). I'll be playing 6-a-side football. Might be able to catch the end.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm nervous. This is a big game and I'm scared the Heat don't realize it. The Thunder are ready to come and whoop our ass and our team is coasting through. Big game in this part of the country. I'm three hours away and I know people driving just to take their chances with scalapers. Lots of people in NWA talking about this one, especially around campus.

I'm hoping our team plays with an acceptable level of "give a damn", even if two $100 million players are relaxing on the bench as I expect to happen.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gonna go to the sports bar to watch this one with my LBJ jersey and have some wings and a pitcher of beer. Lets Go Heat, put in work.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No decision yet on Wade or Bosh, but both put in good workouts in the pregame and Lebron did say that today is the 1st time that they'd have everyone in uniform (minus UD of course).

Both and Wade will start according to the pregame on ABC. Big 3 hasnt been on the court together since January 12.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Im in NC visiting family and will be at a funeral for most of the game. Taping it back home though.

This pregrame is pissing me off. John Barry is SUCH A BITCH.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This would be a huge win if we could pull it off. Thunder would have been a tough matchup on the road even if everyone was healthy and clicking.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Every national game the Heat play, the pre and postgame shows always turn to what the Heat can't do and why they wont win the championship. So damn annoying.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I dont know why you guys watch that pre/post game chatter. Hell half the time I have national tv games on mute because its excruciating to listen to.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Jon Barry explains why the Heat might have trouble if the game is close late in the game..."

Here we go again...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hits the hook


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Double techs on Durant and Bosh. Weak.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Westbrook is gonna do this all night isnt he


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting run out the building

Mario out, Miller in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller for 3333 again

gotta pick up the D


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was a pretty sweet reply after the Westbrook dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a quick 8-0 run that was by the Heat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is the 1st time we've seen the Wade/Miller/Lebron lineup right?

So far, so good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

38-35 after 1

Awful D to start.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lot of points, fun matchup. If we can play a little defense without fouling we should be ok


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

PLAY DEFENSE DAMNIT!!!!!!

:flay:

Thunder crowd in awe....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too many turnovers for the Heat


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Just cannot get a stop. They either make the shot or get fouled. If there is a stop we just turn it over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad start to the 2nd.

1st Mike, then Dorell, now DQ hitting shots against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This has been a game of runs. Hopefully we can continue the D of the last couple of possessions.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't ever understand why announcers think teams want to run against Miami. There are maybe a handful of teams at best that can keep up that style of play and not get blown out of the building.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is crazy efficient again today with 19 on 8-10. Too many turnovers thouugh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333

Heat lead


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a board by Miller


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzz

His best shooting game in weeks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> What a board by Miller


Ball just seems to find him. That's a couple of times now where we've directly scored off of his rebounding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And **** DQ, Dorell and Mike for hitting shots against us that they couldnt do consistently when they were here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario fouled on a layup and Westbrook also gets T'd up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice play set up by the Heat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

64-61 Miami at the half

Heat shoot 62% for the half. D also got better in the 2nd quarter. Just gotta continue the D and stop with the silly turnovers.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I feel like Bosh could foul out Jeff Green if we went to him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stop going for steals, Mario...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turnovers killing us again.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Just got back from football in time to watch the rest of the game. It's close, which is good. Let's go Heat!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron with a nasty swat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, as clean a block as you can get and Durant gets the call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** you, DQ.

Heat gotta stop these damn turnovers.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Came in here to post exactly that..**** you DQ


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Need to avatar that Joel block of Durant's dunk. If LeBron did the block, the commentary team would go mad. Disrespecting Joel.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron with a screen on Harden to play the villain role :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron heating up :yep:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Durant gets so many calls away from the basket. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

85-85 after 3

Very entertaining game. But the stretches of no D and turnovers are very frustrating. Clean that up and we could win this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice find by Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle by Miller leads to a basket


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have given up over 30pts off turnovers already yet are up right now. Pretty crazy.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Awesome effort by several guys


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Joel...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Made up for it with the block. Can't help but think Wade would have passed to anyone but Joel on that charge call though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Everyone is attacking right now. Good to see.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Missing a lot of FTs today, uncharacteristic for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet fadeaway by Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeaahhhhhh baby


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And the game of runs continues. Now a 6-0 OKC run.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

After luckily not getting a T for the initial scream, just let it go Dwyane. The technical lead to a run. :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I do understand Wade's frustration. He's taken all but 2 layups and has 4 free throws to show for it, while Durant has been the opposite and has 15 free throws.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That was so dumb. Just let it goooo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great tip in by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice putback Bosh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade was lucky his ankle wasn't completely snapped by DQ then. Slowmo looked horrible


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, watch the ball Joel. Durant was at the rim before he realized.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Rule 1A: Never, ever throw the ball to Joel Anthony when he's moving. Never. Ever. Ever.


Seems like over the last 4 or so games, we've tried to get Joel the ball more than we have in the previous 40 games. Unfortunately, its gone bad way more than its gone good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the ****?!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Someone needs to .gif that LeBron reaction lmao


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel's hands of stone can never grab a clean rebound. good effort though.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel has 5 blocks tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another bad turnover by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Frustrating game. Thunder shooting 40% to the Heat's 53%, but dumb turnovers may cost us this one.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is really annoying I want to rip my hair out


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh takes a bad shot looking for a foul. Why?

This team makes some dumb decisions down the stretch in close games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So frustrating..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 3333333333333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

House omfg


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another score off a Miller hustle play. He's been great today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade to the line. In past years, this would be a good thing..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade makes 1-2 but that was definitely off of Collison.

Replay should confirm that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat ball after replay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House gets it and is fouled.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

House is just ice cold


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 108-103

EDDIE ****ING HOUSE! Two games in a row now that he's come up big late in the 4th.

Great win


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

House is my POTG. He's our Derek Fisher.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Eddie House baby!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a great win. Mike Miller and Eddie House, monstrous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 3 with 75pts, 20rbs, 16asts. So great to see them on the floor together again, and this time with Mike Miller next to them.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Boom mother****er!!!!!

Awesome game to be at!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's D on Durant and Wade's D on Westbrook were great. Westbrook was scoring at will on Mario, then once we went to that Wade/Miller/Lebron lineup, he began to struggle. Lebron only let Durant lose on one play and that was that last J he hit, other than that, Durant couldnt shake free of him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Eddie did the Sam Cassell/Pedro Cerrano from "Major league" dance again.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That must be the most animated I've ever seen Spo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just realized we won by 5 after ABC spent 3 hours talking about our record in games decided by 5pt or less


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Jon Barry hating on our late game execution once again in halftime of the BOS/LA game...what a surprise!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haters are too blind to see how good we are with big 3 in tact. Really good win. Hopefully leads to a nice streak.

Anyone catch Spoelstra's mini Sparano fist pump.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^You can see the fist pump in the vid I posted a little earlier.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lulz at Spo and Eddie. Funny ish.

Great win though, wish I could've watched this one. Who'se POTG?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's a tough call. Definitely between Lebron, Wade and House. Lebron and Wade had the stats and played great D on Durant and Westbrook, but we dont win without Eddie hitting that 3 and the free throws that followed.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll go with Eddie. This and the Detroit game he's been huge in the 4th.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

House made 1 shot, albeit the biggest one of the game, but still. I'd love to vote for Wade but 9 turnovers pisses me off, so I'll say Lebron.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBron. He controlled the game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron easy. His defense on Durant alone merits the award.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I haven't been able to stop laughing at this


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^What Street Fighter character are we giving Spo after that performance?


----------

